# rubs



## hosstd (Aug 28, 2010)

what does coffee add to a rub ?,sweet,bitter,ect?


----------



## eman (Aug 28, 2010)

coffee flavor! I don't really care for it but some folks love it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm the same here I really have never tried any coffee in a rub but I have heard it is good to some folks. Heck give it shot and tell us two.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 29, 2010)

you know coffee and beef seem to be all the rage lately. i love coffee and my 2 fav cuts are ribeye and filet but every time i get some i just can't bring myself to mix the two.


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 29, 2010)

I love coffee, and maybe coffee flavor in Werthers candy. The application might be a challenge. Would it be better to add some brewed coffee to a pan under the meat? Thinking it would not be good to have coffee grounds in the rub right on the meat. This is new ground for sure, for me anyway.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I got a container of rubs as a prize from bing.com , and one of them was a coffee based rub, I've used it on some chuckies and some steaks, and I liked it, it wasn't bitter at all, the name of the rub is Fire & Flavor Coffee Rub, I'm sure you can find it online, like I said I got it as a prize.


----------



## gatorgrub699 (Sep 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy a good sweet cherry powder to add to a homemade rub? Health food stores usually sell cherry powder but it's sour.


----------



## erain (Sep 16, 2010)

gatorgrub699 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a good sweet cherry powder to add to a homemade rub? Health food stores usually sell cherry powder but it's sour.


check out the "koolaid" powdwered drink mix type stuff, have heard of many rubs with koolaid in it........


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 1, 2010)

Coffee is a must in beef rubs, make the other spices stand out and gives a good earthy flavor, have used it for years. Also great in sauces, often mistaken for black pepper flake.

Kool aid? didn't I catch a world of harrassment for useing that?, GREAT stuff to use, Black cherry and Lime/lemon lime have their place in the BBQ world.


----------



## lspilot82 (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a rub I make where I use Coffee as well as cocoa powder and orange zest...I dont use much coffee or cocoa but they always turn out good. Its like a chocolate frappe with a hint of orange flavor..lol.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 2, 2010)

LsPilot82 said:


> I have a rub I make where I use Coffee as well as cocoa powder and orange zest...I dont use much coffee or cocoa but they always turn out good. Its like a chocolate frappe with a hint of orange flavor..lol.


That rub sound as if it would be really great when used on pork. My compliments on your creative taste buds. It's all good my friend.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 2, 2010)

My wife found a recipe for Beef Roast that included (1) cup of brewed coffee.  I thought it was weird, but tasted awesome.  I think the coffee breaks down the meat.  Not sure i would like in a rub, but maybe a marinade.

Todd


----------



## lspilot82 (Oct 2, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> That rub sound as if it would be really great when used on pork. My compliments on your creative taste buds. It's all good my friend.


Thanks....it does turn out to be different, and different is good. I have only used it on ribs but I think im going to try it on a pork but. Be careful though with cocoa powder. A little goes along way since its such a fine powder.


----------



## cole (Oct 7, 2010)

I think the coffee actually acts as a tenderizer on the meat.


----------



## diesel (Oct 8, 2010)

I have put a cup of coffee in the crock pot along w/ next day brisket and it tastes great.


----------

